# 2 More Hidden Gem Cafes on the Isle of Wight.



## El Cabron (Nov 23, 2013)

I found what i consider to be the best 2 places serving coffee on the Isle of Wight that i don't mind spending my cash at.

The PO41 cafe right by the car ferry terminal in Yarmouth, next door to the post office, and the Island Bakers in Lower St James Street in Newport, just along from Muckdonalds.

The PO41 also sells the best homemade carrot cake i've ever tried, and the Island Bakers sell the best speciality breads i've tried, nice homemade cakes and coffee custard doughnuts, and nice friendly staff compared to the other cafes i've been in on the island.

Hopefully islanders and holiday makers will enjoy these places as much as i have.


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd like to add Cantina in Ventnor to this list. The only Square Mile I've found this side of the Solent (and well served too) plus excellent baked goods and Italian/Austrian wine. Amazingly current opening hours are 0730-2200 every day. Go and support it!


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

urpert said:


> I'd like to add Cantina in Ventnor to this list. The only Square Mile I've found this side of the Solent (and well served too) plus excellent baked goods and Italian/Austrian wine. Amazingly current opening hours are 0730-2200 every day. Go and support it!


Stumbled on this place the other week, off there again for breakfast this morning. Their barista skills could do with some work but there's usually an improvement each time we go and I am super fussy so. Just pleased to see somewhere using Square Mile.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info - I'm starting to go over to the Island more regularly with work and the next time I go, I'll build in some coffee shop research time.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll be going to the Isle of Wight, for the first time, next month. Staying in Ventnor and cantina was already a possibility for food so if they do decent coffee as well that's a bonus!


----------

